# Formularüberprüfung mit Servlet



## siba (12. Apr 2005)

Ich möcht gerne für mein Formular sicherstellen, dass meine Formualtfelder nicht leer sind, ansonsten soll es wieder zum Formular zurückgesendet werden. Title, newTitle und newSubTitle sind Textfelder und die anderen sind select-Felder, bei denen die option selected leer ist (selected=""). Was mache ich falsch, dass ich bei leerem Formular im Nirgendwo lande und nicht wieder bei meinem Formular?




```
protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,
                        HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {


                request.getSession().removeAttribute("errorTitle");

                String errorTitle = null;
                String title = null;
                String newTitle = null;
                String subTitle = null;
                String newSubTitle = null;
                String sub2Title = null;
                String newSub2Title = null;

                if (request.getParameter("createTitle") != null
                                || request.getParameter("updateTitle") != null) {

                        if (request.getParameter("title") != null
                                || request.getParameter("newTitle").length() > 0 ||
                                request.getParameter("subTitle") != null
                                || request.getParameter("newSubTitle").length() > 0 ||
                                request.getParameter("sub2Title") != null
                                || request.getParameter("newSub2Title").length() > 0
                                )
                        {
                                title = request.getParameter("title");
                                newTitle = request.getParameter("newTitle");
                                subTitle = request.getParameter("subTitle");
                                newSubTitle = request.getParameter("newSubTitle");
                                sub2Title = request.getParameter("sub2Title");
                                newSub2Title = request.getParameter("newSub2Title");

                        } else {
                                errorTitle = "Titel fehlt";
                        }



                        if (errorTitle != null) {

                                request.getSession().setAttribute("errorTitle", errorTitle);

                                response.sendRedirect(request.getContextPath()
                                                + "/buch/eingabe_title.jsp");

                        }

...
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Apr 2005)

else zweig?

wass passiert denn?


----------



## siba (12. Apr 2005)

Bis jetzt eigentlich noch gar nichts! Steht auf meiner Todo-Liste!


----------

